

Ask HN: How do you use your home server?  - yatsyk

I've assembled atom/mini-itx based home server and looking for ideas how can I use it.
It's already used for:<p>- torrent server with transmission (also tried utorrent server but it crashed continuously)<p>- backup other computers with rsnapshot<p>- samba server<p>- different sites not ready for public so doesn't require ordinary hosting<p>Plan to use it for:<p>- install dlna server to stream content into lan<p>- calibre server for my ebook library and converting feed 
for reading on kindle<p>- move my gitolite server there<p>- asterisk, still not sure do I need it<p>- monitoring of my sites<p>- install zoneminder and plug video camera for video monitoring<p>Any other ideas?
======
hcal
Home Media:

-I record shows from my hdhomerun network tuner with MythTV

-I like Usenet better than bittorrent so I use sabnzbd

-I have a script that runs every night to transcode all my new video into a format that make my iPad and AppleTV happy.

Other Nerd Stuff:

I setup SSH to use as an encrypted socks proxy, but I found that I use it more
to forward X11 apps. For security purposes, I think its safer to run firefox
on my secure home server on a remote X11 display than it is to run local
firefox on my Mac routed through my home proxy. It also means that when I want
to take my netbook instead of my MBP, I can offload the resources of an app to
my server so my netbook stays responsive.

------
nateberkopec
Those are some unusually good ideas for a home server already...not the
typical "LOL put your home movies on there" blogspam shit.

I have an Eee netbook sitting unused...looks like I just figured out what I'm
going to do with my Sunday.

